
23 Tweetable Startup Insights From Seth Godin - ashish_0x90
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/13978/23-Tweetable-Startup-Insights-From-Seth-Godin.aspx
======
vitisfera
Very very good list of ground rules and food for thought. Many of these I felt
deep in the marrow of my own experience.And of course "Every activity worth
doing has a learning curve" is true from day one. Thanks.

